# altum angels?



## Deviantaj (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Just waned to know if there was anyone in the GTA selling Altums wild caught or locally bred?

Any info is greatly appreciated =). Just got a house with the wife, I've had fish for a long time, my dad's always kept angels. I want to do a natural tank with some altums and fish local to the same region.

Any suggestions /ideas / advise is greatly appreciated =).

Regards,

AJ


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

True altums are often seen in stores but have a big price tag. Captive breds are not readily available as they are very hard to breed in captivity.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I would ask mike at finatics to order you some or call menagerie.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsic37 (Apr 20, 2016)

Mike at Finatics Aquarium have Altums pretty frequently. They have a FB page telling the public whats in stock when they get shipments in. They had some Altums wild caught last time I was there which was a few weeks ago. Check them out. Dixie and Meyerside North of the 401 on Dixie.


----------



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

Ive seen Finatics and Mississauga Aquarium with tank bred/raised altums (but not recently). 

Ive only seen discount dragon aquarium carry wild altums at 100$ each.


----------

